# Thu 5/31 - Fri 6/1



## 3CC (May 17, 2012)

Hello All,

I was recently told about this site on another saltwater fish forum, except on that one we dont hook our catch - we buy the fish from pet stores. 

I am looking for someone that wouldnt mind taking a couple Army Vets fishing. I have no gear for saltwater and one will be flying in from Colorado. I have no intrest in keeping any fish and the one from CO doesnt eat meat (first vegetaran to go through sere school). We can provide your bait, buzz and conversation. Not sure if it matters but we are both in our early 30's. 

We are open to night fishing the 31st, meeting early somewhere on the 1st or fishing through the night. I live in NW Houston near Cypress.

Cheers
Brian


----------



## 3CC (May 17, 2012)

Okay no interest in taking rookies for beer and bait. 

Anyone I can hire to take the 2 of us fishing? Doesn't have to be on a boat, shoreline is cool with us. 

Cheers 
B


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Check Your PMs*

May have a solution. Check your PM inbox


----------

